# Pet supermarket



## Jeskie (Feb 2, 2015)

Do not buy from them. Or do buy cause u feel super bad for the tortoise.


----------



## wellington (Feb 2, 2015)

The ones by me only have russians. However, they don't do bad by the tort so I don't feel bad for them. I don't buy them though. Even though I have a russian, that I adopted as a favo for a friend, I really never wanted one, so my reason to never having purchased one from the stores. Nothing against russians, don't get me wrong, just always wanted bigger then they get. The little one I do have is pretty cool


----------



## GotTort (Feb 2, 2015)

That looks like more space than they typically get in Petsmart or Petco


----------



## smarch (Feb 5, 2015)

He actually has quite a nice amount of space and it looks like all to himself. 
I bought from a pet store, not for either reason you stated, but because I didn't know any better, I looked for other shops around, but wasn't keen on the idea of shipping and didn't realize how safe it could be until I found this site. 

I don't feel bad for them, I know eventually someone will take them home and the store is only temporary. But I also have nothing against buying them from the pet store, since its how I got into tortoises and how many beginners do, its just no longer my first option.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Feb 5, 2015)

Russians are indeed very common here and they sell very quickly from what I've seen. Supply and demand....


----------



## Kenzi W (Feb 16, 2015)

I bought a Russian Tort a long time ago from Petco because he was on sale. He was so mean and I think they were mean to him because he scratched and bit me so bad..... He didn't live very long.....


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Feb 16, 2015)

It sounds like he was in pain or suffering some form of discomfort.


----------



## Prairie Mom (Feb 16, 2015)

Jeskie said:


> Do not buy from them. Or do buy cause u feel super bad for the tortoise.
> 
> View attachment 117025


If I see a pet shop/shelter/breeder etc that is not treating their animals well, I don't buy from them. It's difficult, because you want to rescue the poor soul, but if you keep giving BAD caregivers more money, then MORE animals well end up in the same BAD care. If they won't take the time to research and provide excellent care, then they don't deserve my money to keep doing this to other animals after my purchase is done.

If you're looking to "rescue" animals, then I think the best thing to do is get animals from GOOD sources, because then you're actually rescuing TWO animals...
-the happy one you get to bring home to a good life
AND
-the one that gets to take the empty place of the animal you purchased from a wonderful caregiver who will correctly provide for their needs.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Feb 16, 2015)

Here in Morocco young tortoises are kept in hamster cages and sold in the Medina with no room to move, they are so crammed together. They live in their excrement, mixed with their food and have to climb each other to get to a bit of lettuce. There is usually no water supplied., Sometimes dead and dying ones are in with the living. Those that are sold often go to homes to be used as toys by children and few survive for long. It is so tempting to buy them to give them a good home, but how many could I look after properly? My darling Tidgy is enough work, though worth every minute and she was rescued from a family home.I would never buy one, even though they can be bought for half a US dollar.


----------



## HotdogKnight (Feb 17, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Here in Morocco young tortoises are kept in hamster cages and sold in the Medina with no room to move, they are so crammed together. They live in their excrement, mixed with their food and have to climb each other to get to a bit of lettuce. There is usually no water supplied., Sometimes dead and dying ones are in with the living. Those that are sold often go to homes to be used as toys by children and few survive for long. It is so tempting to buy them to give them a good home, but how many could I look after properly? My darling Tidgy is enough work, though worth every minute and she was rescued from a family home.I would never buy one, even though they can be bought for half a US dollar.



When I was in Marrakech last year I saw these everywhere, kept in what looked like small bird cages. I assumed they were sold for food, it was really saddening. But then, Morocco isn't really known for its pets - I wanted to take half the stray cats home!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Feb 17, 2015)

HotdogKnight said:


> When I was in Marrakech last year I saw these everywhere, kept in what looked like small bird cages. I assumed they were sold for food, it was really saddening. But then, Morocco isn't really known for its pets - I wanted to take half the stray cats home!


They sometimes eat them in the countryside, but not in cities like Marrakech, just toys for the kids. cats are chased and beaten to death for sport along with hedgehogs, rats and anything else within reach. I once saw some kids throwing a kestrel against a wall until it was dead. Some of our friends here keep rabbits as pets, until they feel a bit peckish, then you eat one. But this is normal here, they simply can't understand conservation or animal rights when so many people have nothing.


----------



## smarch (Feb 19, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Here in Morocco young tortoises are kept in hamster cages and sold in the Medina with no room to move, they are so crammed together. They live in their excrement, mixed with their food and have to climb each other to get to a bit of lettuce. There is usually no water supplied., Sometimes dead and dying ones are in with the living. Those that are sold often go to homes to be used as toys by children and few survive for long. It is so tempting to buy them to give them a good home, but how many could I look after properly? My darling Tidgy is enough work, though worth every minute and she was rescued from a family home.I would never buy one, even though they can be bought for half a US dollar.


 Oh wow, those conditions are so sad  I cant say I would have "rescued" a pet from there. Before I bought franklin I educated myself (in what turned out to be old practices and husbandry but that's not too relevant) I learned what a healthy tort looked like, what to look for in the enclosure and the other torts, visited my petco to peek at them multiple times (and decided they looked MUCH better than the one at my petsmart) asked to hold one once, talked to a worker, who happened to own a female Russian, (also not given great advice but better than some people are given)
I still go to the petco now and then for fishy stuff or fish themselves, and visit the tortoises, sure they're not fed the right diet and have one of those ramp bowls, but they have an ok sized enclosure for a pet store, mulch to at least burrow a little in, a hide a couple of fake plants. I have to admit I have one of the good pet stores, I'm thinking of sending them a letter with a picture of franklin, briefly say how I got him and give a list of good foods (because honestly they probably pay more for the added tomatoes, cucumbers and squash bits they add to the lettuce than they could with the greens they could just feed. I hope the personal story makes them willing to listen.)


----------



## SlowMcClouskey (Feb 19, 2015)

They keep the animals healthy and alive enough for people to take home. Pet stores have to keep the animals healthy because if someone adopts an aggressive, irritated sick animal, the'll return it within 14 days and the store won't be able to get rid of it and profit. They keep the conditions the way they do to appeal to 2 types of customers:

-The parents and the child who don't know how to take care of the animals and think they're cute and easy to handle since they fit in such a small display case

-The animal lovers who know whats best and wants to rescue the animals from their confinement 

Here in my town, some animal lovers do work at pet stores. Most of then quit (me being one of them), but some of them are very helpful and make sure the animals end up in very happy and educated homes.


----------



## dariceboij (Apr 3, 2015)

I've been looking into purchasing or adopting a Russian tortoise and I do feel bad for the guys at stores like petco or pet supermarket. I also live in Florida and as of now the daytime temperatures are in the 90's plus and a condition of one breeder was that they don't ship out if the temp isn't between 40-90 degrees. Would it not be safer to buy it from a pet store?


----------



## crimson_lotus (Apr 3, 2015)

I say don't buy from a pet store and support a local rescue or a local breeder.


----------



## Donna/Turbo (Apr 5, 2015)

dariceboij said:


> I've been looking into purchasing or adopting a Russian tortoise and I do feel bad for the guys at stores like petco or pet supermarket. I also live in Florida and as of now the daytime temperatures are in the 90's plus and a condition of one breeder was that they don't ship out if the temp isn't between 40-90 degrees. Would it not be safer to buy it from a pet store?



Welcome, I am in Winter Garden. Nice to hear from someone that is not in California!! I thought I was the only one on the East Coast!


----------



## dariceboij (Apr 5, 2015)

Hello donna/turbo, i live in south orlando right between all the parks and maybe 5 mins from gatorland. Yeah i was suprised myself considering someone has to be buying these petshop turtles.


----------



## argus333 (Apr 30, 2015)

ya thats not so bad, if he had a hide area he'd be much better. there are good people out there who do buy animals hope he gets good home. I'm east coast.. nj


----------

